

The Google Technology Stack - helwr
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/lecture-course-the-google-technology-stack/

======
kylemaxwell
This is the same guy who has a very understandable introduction to _quantum
computing_ on his site. Worth spending some time on his blog in general to see
what other goodies you can dig up.

